# Tips on painting front door



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Wanting to paint our front door, i think its metal either side and wood in the middle with plastic trim around the windows, house was built late 2016 so your typical new build house door if that helps, anyway, do i remove all old paint, key plastic trim the primer and paint or sand it down and paint on top of current paint? Thanks


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Also i know it was white when new and the house builders painted it black so it wasn't manufactured the colour it is now, think its a composite door


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Any pic ?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I did this to my front and side door.

They were white, metal skinned, wood core, plastic trims to glass.

I sanded/scotched the finish back, then primed the plastic with a grey plastic primer spray can. Once dry, undercoated the whole door in grey, then glossed in black.

I think we used Dulux Weathershield.

I reckon it must be about 4 or 5 or 6 years on now, and they still look ok.
Not perfect, but mainly very good.

The only place we have a bit of cracking in a couple of places is around the plastic trim.
I'd say pay attention to getting that bit really well prepped, as the main flat pieces of the door are easy to get right.

HTH


----------



## ChrisHGTV (Sep 12, 2019)

We have an old 1930’s front door that we painted with dulux weathershield after the primer. I found taking the door off and painting it horizontal helped to avoid runs as I found the paint is best laid on quite thick. Once it’s almost touch dry it’s safe to re-hang. I used a hairdryer to speed it up.


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

ChrisHGTV said:


> . I used a hairdryer to speed it up.


Another tip, spray and wipe with Mr Sheen or the like before closing a newly painted door or window. Stops it sticking. Make sure it's after the final coat though!!


----------

